# How much does Photoshop cost?



## Smartychris (Jun 22, 2007)

Should I buy photoshop online or buy it from a store?
If I buy photoshop online do I get the photoshop's CD?
Can I use photoshop CD to download the program on more than one computer?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

US- $649 
You can choose the delivery method (Download, or they will post the package to you) 
Not sure about thier licence grants. 


http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/index.html


----------

